# Horns vs. steel siding



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK my question right now is does anyone with horned goats have problems with their goats scratching and messing up their steel siding on their barns? Right now we are thinking about making another pasture for the goats but the one side will be one of our barns and we don't want it scratched up and beat up. So before we put a shed over there and do the fencing I was wondering if anyone had some incite to this. I have boer goats in case you are wondering what breed I own.Thanks everyone.
RPC


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... well knowing how much ours love to rub, chew, and mess with anything by the barn, I'd say chances are it will get scratched & dented at some point. Maybe you can just put something up to keep them from touching it?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Agree with Hoosier Shadow...do you have some old-fashioned, heavy duty corrugated metal roofing that you could attach to the "good" wall that you want to protect? That stuff's pretty tough, and being corrugated, it can flex a bit with their buffeting. Putting it over laths will put a gap between it and the good wall, offering it even more protection.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Our shop/barn with steel siding is holding up pretty well to being run into, full body rubbed against, butted (no horns) and stood up against to reach the best leaves on the higher branches of nearby trees.

Our wood sided shop/barn on the other hand, has had to have been covered to "goat reach height" with steel siding to stop everybody from eating the wood siding. Said steel siding is holding up well and the goats are now looking for the next thing they should not eat. 

Oh yeah, we have mixed sizes of goats, from Pygmy sized to a bruiser Nubian buck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is where we were going to make the pen. It goes back another 30 feet behind the barn then we were going to make the front even with the barn. But if you think they will mess with the siding then we will probably skip this idea because I don't want to go threw and protect 140ish feet of barn with more stuff its just not worth it when we have 4 other places they can go. It's kind of a useless spot on our property and we just make hay off it to clean it up but it's only like 15 bales so we thought about turning it into a pasture. Thank you all for the input and I don't know why the pictures are sideways.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well they were sideways on my phone but they are fine now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goats and alpacas never bothered the side of my barn. But no one has horns. I don't really see it being something to bother.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That barn is gorgeous Roger! I am envious!!!  If you decide to put a pen there, maybe just get some of that solar power electric fence and run it along the barn IF they do mess with it? I have a friend that has that to keep her goats off of her wood plank fence, and I remember her saying it was inexpensive, easy to set up and works great. Just a suggestion as that is a beautiful spot for a pen!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That barn started as a 30th barn at the far end. Then we added on another 40 feet and the front is open then dad wanted a shop last year so we added another 30 or so feet for a shop. Maybe soon I will get another picture of the front. We have another 4x4 barn and that's where the goats are now then a 203 attached to it for the cattle but it's all open on the front and their hay feeder is in the bigger one. Then an older 30x30 barn that's full of misc. Crap


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

But yet he is having trouble finding a spot for the goats we have 3 pastures right now and then if we make that one it will be 4. One is 2 acres, another is 1, and the last is 3 acres. So there is space


----------

